# Mefferts Teraminx ?



## Luigimamo (May 19, 2010)

Mefferts is selling a Teraminx link

Is this a MF8 or C4U ?


----------



## aronpm (May 19, 2010)

:fp

It says, right there, on the page...


----------



## Applemoes (May 19, 2010)

aronpm said:


> :fp
> 
> It says, right there, on the page...



It also says it right on the cube -.-


----------



## TheMachanga (May 19, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > :fp
> ...


:fp 
It's a dodecahedron.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 19, 2010)

stickers can be C4U though.


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2010)

I'm glad he's selling the mf8 one, it's definitely a better puzzle than c4u. I haven't bought one yet, but I intend to.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 21, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > :fp
> ...



I knew that but I was just asking for confirmation. Sorry.


----------



## Applemoes (May 21, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



So you think that he would fake it just for the fun of it?


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 8, 2010)

Just wondering what teraminx would be better to get and where from. The C4U or the mf8 one that meffert are selling. I have heard that the C4U teraminx are quite good


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> I have heard that the C4U teraminx are quite good



*cough*




qqwref said:


> I'm glad he's selling the mf8 one, it's definitely a better puzzle than c4u.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 8, 2010)

So I should get MF8 then


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2010)

if qq says the mf8 is better, it is


----------

